# Sick feral?



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw this pigeon in a new flock in a new area that I had been visiting. I noticed that it seemed like it was pooping clear watery poop every two minutes although it did not seem to be in pain and was eating very well. No food in the poop - just watery and clear. I gave this new flock seed - I felt so bad for them. They looked like they were sick of eating the bread someone had left them and needed a change. 

I know there is no way to help this pigeon (I can't catch it, it's too fast, so what's new?) but I never saw a pigeon poop as much clear poop as this one did. There used to be a lot of pigeons that hung around where this pigeon was, but the flock has dwindled quite a bit. I hate to think the worst, that this pigeon was sick and spread whatever it has but I'm beginning to think so.

Any ideas of what illness this pigeon might have? I wish there was a way to put medicine on the corn seed to help it but I have a feeling that won't work. 

Pigeons may get sick but they don't like being caught in order to get well.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I noticed that it seemed like it was pooping clear watery poop every two minutes although it did not seem to be in pain and was eating very well. 

**That would seem to be a lot of fluids to be losing, Garye. Diarrhea can cause dehydration. Are you saying that the poop is fully clear?

I hate to think the worst, that this pigeon was sick and spread whatever it has but I'm beginning to think so.

**I don't think there's any way of telling who got what from whom, 
or if _that_ is _why_ the flock has shrunk.

Pigeons may get sick but they don't like being caught in order to get well.[/QUOTE]

**Maybe yes and no. I don't think that they like their loss of freedom, separation from loved ones, or the unfamiliar surroundings w/a stranger calling the shots. But they seem to be grateful for help, and they seem to realize that you're trying to help them, wingbats and all.

Is there any way you can throw the seed against a wall so that the birds are between you and the wall? If so, and they are engrossed in the group feed,
you could probably;
1. Reach down and catch it
2. Drop a jacket or the like on it
3. Use a birdnet

If you have no choice but an open area, keep the feed tight around you so
they have to move in closer. Don't make a move unless you can truly see
it in your minds eye and "know" that you have a good chance. If you fail,
they will be spooked and you may have to wait. 

Don't know the prognosis on untreated diarrhea, if that is what it is. 
As to what this bird might have, this is up for discussion and I'm sure others
will be along to help. In the meantime are there any other observations re-
garding the poo or behavior or anything else that you could add to what you've already posted?

Thanks,

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye and FP, 

Just to add to this, watery poops don't necessarily mean anything abnormal. This bird could have just taken a lot of water in on an empty stomach, plus there is a variety of other reasons for this to happen occasionally WITHOUT it indicating a problem. I'd watch the bird more if possible before trying to capture it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye & PigeonPal,

Do you feed this flock @ the same time every day? 

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Garye,

*Any ideas of what illness this pigeon might have? I wish there was a way to put medicine on the corn seed to help it but I have a feeling that won't work.* 

Just some food for thought:

One of our members, Dano, does treat his feral flock for various ailments, etc by applying the medication to the seed...I found a previous thread where he discusses how he accomplishes this. You may want to read it just in case it's something you may want to try.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5060

Hope the pigeon you noticed is doing better.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll have to see if this pigeon shows up again. I want to try the medicated seed and water because it really would be too hard to catch him. I'm new to this flock and they are not that trusting with me yet. When I first saw people feeding the flock, there was a good 20 - 30 pigeons, now that I've been visiting them, it's shrunk down to 6 - 10 pigeons. Don't know what happened to the others whether they moved on or what.

As I said he doesn't seem to be in any pain and no bird is pecking at him to leave; they pretty much accept him.

I'll see what happens today when I visit them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I noticed that it seemed like it was pooping clear watery poop every two minutes although it did not seem to be in pain and was eating very well.


Garye, is the entire poop clear fluid, or is it a poop with clear fluid around it?
If the latter, it may not be a he.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The poop was all clear fluid. Anyways, I visited the flock today. There's only six of them. None of them were doing that clear poop. I'm assuming it's what Brad said it might be - the bird took too much water on an empty stomach. In a way it could be true. In the beginning during the winter, people were feeding them a lot but now that it's getting warmer, people have lost interest in them. They were hungrily eating what I gave them.

I will say this. They were FAAAAAR away from where I was when I spread out the seed for them. I did this because this was a safer spot for them. I did not think they would realize I had left seed for them because they were so far away and I didn't think they would see me doing it. But a few small birds came over - chickadees or sparrows I think - and they must've communicated to the pigeons what I had done because those pigeons came right over.

Someone on this site had said he thinks animals communicate with each other even among different species. I'm beginning to think this is so. There's no way those pigeons could've seen what I had done. They were so far away and cars were obstructing the view.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye,

I only have hens so I don't know if cocks also have the clear fluid around poop
during mating season. Maybe the cocks do as well. I have also seen pigeons
who do the entire poop as clear fluids and have asked about that here but w/no
direct response. I hope one of the more knowledgable members can shed some
light on that.

fp


----------

